# Any good text browsers?



## randux (Jul 26, 2011)

I know about lynx and links. What else should I look at? Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 26, 2011)

www/elinks is my favourite


----------



## Beastie (Jul 26, 2011)

+1 for Elinks. You can browse using either the keyboard or the mouse and it has many features found in graphical browsers including tabbed browsing and URL shortcuts/URI rewriting.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 26, 2011)

/usr/ports/www/w3m


----------



## randux (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. looks like elinks is a fork of links? I don't really like links but maybe I should have another look. I will also look at w3m.

cheers m8s


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, elinks is fork (with many enhancements) of links


----------

